# 6 month pup with HD and OCD



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

So I received the bad news that my pup has hip dysplasia and OCD in his shoulders. Things don't sound promising because all limbs are in trouble so with any surgery he won't be able to put additional weight elsewhere. I am going to be talking to the vet again next week because I was just too overwhelmed to take it all in and ask everything I needed when I got the results.

The vet seemed ok with operating on the shoulders but said that PennHip would not recommend surgery on the hips. I got the impression he seemed to think putting the dog down would be the kinder option but will confirm that when I call next week. At this stage it seems to be his right shoulder that is causing most of the limping but whether that is just a case of it being the most painful out of 4 sore limbs, I don't know. He still plays around with my other dog so the pain hasn't surpassed his want to play yet... and didn't stop him going outside and digging a fairly large hole last night.

I don't know if I am even showing the correct xrays for the shoulders here... I don't know much about it.

Both parents were joint surveyed dogs so it seems he was just really unlucky with the genes received. Poor little guy only just turned 6 months old so to be facing this now is just heart breaking.

For some reason when I try to re-size and edit out the vets details in photobucket it is not saving the changes so I'll try to add them as attachments instead.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry

I can't really comment on the shoulder xrays, but I will say I have seen worse hips than those in the xrays.

This could definitely be a costly venture, and honestly, only you can decide

While I know I'd be thinking with my heart vs my head or pocketbook, I'd probably do one leg at time But again, that can be so unrealistic in this day and age.

I wish we were all millionaires and cost was never an issue when it came to our animals.

such a very hard decision for you..and so unfair


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Diane. 

The vet was recommending doing both shoulders at the same time. I'm not sure why, maybe cost or stress on the pup. I'll ask that next week.

I've got some money I put aside to cover an emergency with the dogs so that should be at least close to enough to cover the shoulder surgery. 

Money is a difficult one because the company I work for is going through yet another restructure with major cuts coming in my department so I may not even have a job in 2-3 weeks time. That could work both ways because if I manage to find another job fairly quickly then the redundancy payout would give me enough to cover whatever needs to be done... but obviously if I can't find something in the near future it would severely limit what I can do. Or maybe I'll get lucky and keep my job.

I don't think I would be able to get a loan for the hip surgery because I'm already stretched on the home loan but I'm sure my family would do all they could to help out there. So if it's a feasible option then I will be doing my best to make it happen.

I need to find out why he doesn't recommend the hip surgery. Maybe it's because even with shoulder surgery he just won't have the strength to support himself. This is something I need to get a clear answer on.

I also need to know why he seemed to be looking at putting the dog down. I hope it is just a money thing - he might be looking at me and thinking it would be a smarter option to cut my losses and start fresh with a new dog. I wish it was that simple but as childish as it sounds, I don't want another dog, I want him.

Even if the costs are huge and would only mean that he can live comfortably for 5-6 years, it is still something that I would find a way to do. He is just such a fun loving, cheeky, smart alec that I can't bear to think of putting him down.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I read your other thread, and was heartbroken for you. I know how you feel, as I had to decide between paying thousands of dollars (for maybe 2 years of life), and putting my 4 month old puppy through a bunch of MRI's, tests and surgeries or putting my baby girl down. It sucks, there is no easy decision.  I wish for a miracle for you and your puppy, life IS so unfair sometimes. It is apparent that you love your puppy though, and whichever decision you choose, remember that everything happens for a reason. This puppy was lead into your life for a reason, and even if his life is short, at least it was filled with love and spent with you.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

> I also need to know why he seemed to be looking at putting the dog down. I hope it is just a money thing - he might be looking at me and thinking it would be a smarter option to cut my losses and start fresh with a new dog. I wish it was that simple but as childish as it sounds, I don't want another dog, I want him.


I cant tell you how many vets told me to put my girl down right away. I didn't, and ended up getting to spend another month and a half with her. Most assume people dont want to deal with all those problems..And it isnt childish - I know exactly how you feel. 

Talk to your vet, and maybe there is a glimmer of hope for this puppy. I cant comment on the X-rays because I dont know what bad elbows/hips look like, but I agree, I have seen worse looking hips.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't the breeder pitch in? Do you have a contract? If so, does it say anything regarding genetic health issues? I would be hesitant to get another pup from these lines.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> I read your other thread, and was heartbroken for you. I know how you feel, as I had to decide between paying thousands of dollars (for maybe 2 years of life), and putting my 4 month old puppy through a bunch of MRI's, tests and surgeries or putting my baby girl down. It sucks, there is no easy decision.  I wish for a miracle for you and your puppy, life IS so unfair sometimes. It is apparent that you love your puppy though, and whichever decision you choose, remember that everything happens for a reason. This puppy was lead into your life for a reason, and even if his life is short, at least it was filled with love and spent with you.


I am so sorry that you went through something similar, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Agreed that it is at least a slight consolation to know that if their life is cut short, at least what they had was filled with love. It's such a hard thing to contemplate.

The stress and pain involved with surgeries vs the likely outcome is something I want to be very clear on. If it's not going to improve or extend his life then I don't want to put him through it.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Can't the breeder pitch in? Do you have a contract? If so, does it say anything regarding genetic health issues? I would be hesitant to get another pup from these lines.


The breeder is offering pick of an upcoming litter, not monetary help. That is all that is specified in the contract so I guess I can't fault them there. Unfortunately I can't take on a third dog so it would only really be an option if I have to let my current pup go.

I kind of feel the same way about the lines but it's impossible to know. My female came from the same lines on the mothers side and (touch wood) has been a completely healthy dog so far. I have never had any concerns about her health. I know all their dogs are joint surveyed and the vet confirmed that. The sire is not owned by them but is joint surveyed and has a KKl1 rating so I think that this is just a case of being incredibly unlucky... but yes, with all the issues that I have had with him it would be hard to feel confident getting another dog that shared a close lineage.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I was told at around 6 months to put down my Nakita (My first shepherd) She supposedly had very very bad hips. We decided to do the the surgery on the one hip that was the worst. The vet botched it, left bone spurs. We wound up going to a different vet who fixed what the first did. She lived to be 13 + when bone cancer got her. We never had the other hip done. It never seemed to bother her and the vet who did the fix on the first surgery told us that he never ever made that kind of decision at 6 months because the dog wasn't finished growing yet. I would get a second opinion.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Unrelated to conversation, but is that a nail in the middle of the 3rd xray? O: Or am I just crazy


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is definitely a nail in there. Did the vet mention that?

Also, my first dog had severe bilateral HD as a pup and did fine with one hip replacement at age 5. 

Rafi came to me with a bad shoulder and bad hips (he's adopted). 5 years later he's just really starting to have some trouble. I started him on a ton of supplements, therapeutic exercise and good food. 

I think there is hope for your dog!


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I was told at around 6 months to put down my Nakita (My first shepherd) She supposedly had very very bad hips. We decided to do the the surgery on the one hip that was the worst. The vet botched it, left bone spurs. We wound up going to a different vet who fixed what the first did. She lived to be 13 + when bone cancer got her. We never had the other hip done. It never seemed to bother her and the vet who did the fix on the first surgery told us that he never ever made that kind of decision at 6 months because the dog wasn't finished growing yet. I would get a second opinion.


13+ years is a great age for a shepherd. It's good to hear stories like this because it gives me hope.

Even if the vet says that there is no surgery that can be done to help, I will not be putting him down until I can see that it needs to happen. I'm trying not to be too hopeful because that can only lead to disappointment but despite the limp he is full of life at this stage so it's not something that I will be doing straight away.

The vet did mention a great dane that had similar issues that was put down at 3 years old. I don't know what age the problems were picked up, or if any surgery was done there.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

For those wondering, it's a screw that you can see. I don't know where it came from - he's been eating his kennel so it might be from there (they're wooden kennels), or he's dug it up somewhere in the backyard or maybe found it somewhere in the house - I doubt it was in the house but I guess it's possible that I dropped one at some stage.

The vet did mention it. When he was going through the x-rays I saw it and started to point at it and he said that yes, he's eaten a screw and hopefully it comes out the other end. I'll just have to keep an eye on him, it doesn't seem to be causing any discomfort at the moment and I assume there will be more x-rays in his future so I'll be able to confirm then that it has come out.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> That is definitely a nail in there. Did the vet mention that?
> 
> Also, my first dog had severe bilateral HD as a pup and did fine with one hip replacement at age 5.
> 
> ...


I am hoping to be able to get at least a few years with him before things get too bad. The front shoulder is already causing him problems and has been for a while but maybe with luck I can get the shoulders done and then see how he's going in a couple of years.

I really want to know his reasoning behind talking about putting him down. I hope he is only looking at it from a cost perspective.

I'm starting to look around for somewhere he can swim regularly. I don't know if it's possible around here but to my thinking, that might be the best form of exercise for him.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry you and your dog are going through this! I have a six month old too who's a bit cow-hocked, down on his pasterns and who bunny hopped a bit when he was younger so there's some concerns for his hips. 

But I can't imagine having such a severe problem at such a young age, it's so not fair! I wouldn't listen to the vet about putting him down so early without trying anything either. I hope you can find some sort of option that will make whatever time you have together longer and more comfortable for your pup!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ziltoid said:


> 13+ years is a great age for a shepherd. It's good to hear stories like this because it gives me hope.
> 
> Even if the vet says that there is no surgery that can be done to help, I will not be putting him down until I can see that it needs to happen. I'm trying not to be too hopeful because that can only lead to disappointment but despite the limp he is full of life at this stage so it's not something that I will be doing straight away.
> 
> The vet did mention a great dane that had similar issues that was put down at 3 years old. I don't know what age the problems were picked up, or if any surgery was done there.


I'm glad to give you hope.  I really, really want to stress second opinion from a different vet. I wish I had done it with my girl. 

Also I saw you mentioned swimming. Swimming is great and our girl really enjoyed it. We were lucky enough to live in Arizona where many pools are as warm as bath water. It really helped her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Swimming is great exercise and would be perfect for him! Are you giving him supplements? There are herbal and homeopathic anti-inflammatories that work well. 

Also, please look into acupuncture and laser therapy. 

And I am not a vet but doing both shoulders at once does not seem like a good idea, especially considering his hips.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> I'm so sorry you and your dog are going through this! I have a six month old too who's a bit cow-hocked, down on his pasterns and who bunny hopped a bit when he was younger so there's some concerns for his hips.
> 
> But I can't imagine having such a severe problem at such a young age, it's so not fair! I wouldn't listen to the vet about putting him down so early without trying anything either. I hope you can find some sort of option that will make whatever time you have together longer and more comfortable for your pup!


Thanks for the well wishes, and good luck with your pup.

It is unfair but I'm kind of accepting the situation now and figure that I'll just enjoy the time we have together and give him the best care that I can.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I'm glad to give you hope.  I really, really want to stress second opinion from a different vet. I wish I had done it with my girl.
> 
> Also I saw you mentioned swimming. Swimming is great and our girl really enjoyed it. We were lucky enough to live in Arizona where many pools are as warm as bath water. It really helped her.


I'm still waiting to hear back from the vet which is a bit frustrating but he's a busy man so it may be difficult to find time to call. Worst case I'll just make an appointment in a week or two.

Turns out that the guy I sit next to at work has a sister who is a vet. She lives in a different state but I'm going to email the x-rays over and get her opinion. It's not that I doubt the diagnosis at all but she may have some different suggestions on what surgical options are available.

It's usually pretty warm here but we're heading into Autumn so unfortunately swimming will only be an option for another month or two before it starts getting too cold. Unless I can find a heated pool that allows dogs to swim... somehow I doubt I'll have much luck there though.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> Swimming is great exercise and would be perfect for him! Are you giving him supplements? There are herbal and homeopathic anti-inflammatories that work well.
> 
> Also, please look into acupuncture and laser therapy.
> 
> And I am not a vet but doing both shoulders at once does not seem like a good idea, especially considering his hips.


I'm not giving him any supplements yet. I only found out about this on Friday and am still waiting to speak to the vet to get more information on things at this stage.

I don't know a lot about it but OCD seems to be more of a cartilage between bones type problem so I don't think medication can help there. The OCD seems to be what is causing him the most pain at the moment so that will be the first thing I look at treating.

I am going to start looking into what options are around with things like anti-inflammatories etc. for his hips. I guess it's better to start those things early but I need to do some research to make sure they don't cause their own problems. I guess that going herbal cuts down on those issues but I don't know much about them yet.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I just responded to your comment on my pups thread but wanted to say I am so very sorry :hugs:

To me and I am not any expert at all, his hips don't look too bad? Hopefully they can be managed with supplements and exercise and weight management.

I'm sorry I know nothing about his shoulder issues.

I emailed a few specialists to ask their opinion so if you want the contact details I can send them. They seemed happy to help.

Again, wishing you both the very best.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this an ortho vet you are seeing?


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Bianca, I may contact you for the specialists contact details depending on how things go this week. I'm getting a work mates sister who is a vet to have a look at the x-rays and speaking to the vet that did the x-rays again this week so will see what they have to say.


Jean - No, I haven't seen an orthopedic specialist yet. The guy I have seen is very knowledgeable on the breed and does hip ratings etc. so he does seem to know what he is speaking about. I noticed that he has some framed qualification from PennHip up on the wall in the room too... admittedly I didn't actually read what it was.

I will be looking to see an ortho specialist before I go ahead with any surgery though. I had a bad experience with a vet dental specialist recently though so I hope I have more luck with the orthopedic ones.

I have an appointment with the vet that did the x-rays on Thursday afternoon and am hoping to get clarification on why he was talking about euthanasia, why he doesn't recommend surgery on the hips and a bit about the shoulder surgery. I'm taking a list of questions with me so I don't miss anything.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Hoping your appointment today made things clearer?


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

The appointment went OK. I basically said that I had a few questions and would start with him mentioning euthanasia and he started saying 'well yes, he's in pain and the pain is going to get worse so why put him through that', he then went through some thing about dogs masking pain which is a behaviour they've picked up from thousands of years living in packs where any sign of weakness can be a death sentence... I said something like, well while I don't want to be selfish and keep him hanging around just for my own benefit if he is in pain, I don't think things are bad enough to be talking euthanasia just yet. His limp has been better the last couple of weeks - he does a 2 km walk at a decent pace without really showing any signs of lameness, still plays with my other dog, digs holes, splashes around in his wading pool etc. etc. pretty much just said he is a happy pup that is still full of life.

The vet smiled and said something like 'well look if you don't want to put him down and are willing to do what we can to help him then great, that's what we'll do'. He said that most people in my situation would put the dog down rather than spend the time and money on something that is never going to be 100%... so he was putting the euthanasia out there as an option that I should not feel guilty about taking if I wanted to go that way.

He said that the hips aren't the worst he has seen and if there were no shoulder problems would guess that depending on how he grows and with the right management the dog would be able to get 5-7 years before things become too bad, maybe even get through life without too much of an issue.

But the shoulder problems are there which means it is hard to guess how things are going to go. He said that dogs put most of their weight on the front legs and pretty much use the back legs for steering, with bad shoulders he would be adjusting weight to the back which means problems there could get worse more quickly than they usually would. When I mentioned that the limp was getting better but was not sure if that was due to me being a little more careful or not, he said that in a low percentage of cases OCD can be cured by actually upping the exercise. Basically with heavy exercise the jolting can knock off the bad bits which can grow back correctly so problem solved. However it is not very likely, he guessed something like 10-15% of cases... and for hip dysplasia he would normally recommend lowering the strenuous exercise, basically exercising enough to keep the dog fit and lean but being careful not to over do things.

Or I can operate on the shoulders. He said that it is a gamble either way - if I try the heavy exercise for the OCD, I could make the hips a bit worse. Or there is always the risk that surgery won't go well and/or he does a bit of damage by adjusting more of his weight while recuperating. He said that the shoulder surgery is a fairly straight forward procedure.

I think I'm going to try doing a little more exercise with him over the next 3-4 weeks and if I can't notice any improvement then go for the surgery. It's probably a good time to do the surgery because I just got made redundant yesterday at work and finish up there on April 5th so will be able to nurse him through recovery rather than spending all day at work worrying about what he was doing.

I am hoping that if I can get the shoulders fixed then I might be able to hold off getting surgery on the hips for a while. They don't seem to be causing him a hassle yet.

So there are still a lot of questions there but at least I'm not looking at euthanasia just yet which is a relief.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh and while I was cleaning up the backyard today I noticed a brown screw sitting right next to a pile of dog poop. So I am hoping that was the one that was showing in the x-rays.

I'm pretty sure that the screw was from the kennel. He has now ripped the entire front wall of panels out and I noticed that there were some screws that look like they'd match the one in the x-ray... I'm just hoping he didn't eat any more of them.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I am pleased you sound like you have a plan! Did he mention what kind of exercise is best, for example wading through water works the muscles surrounding the hip joints? Again I know nothing about his shoulder issues. I still think it would be a good idea to get a second opinion from an orthopedic surgeon. Sending you both lots of positive good thoughts and please continue to update :hugs:


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think increasing the exercise is going to work. I had him up at the park this morning and he is limping as badly as ever, poor little guy can't stretch out and run which is what would be needed for the OCD. Unfortunately I think surgery is going to be needed.

The vet said that while water is great for the hips, it would not help the OCD at all. The only way the exercise thing can work is the jolting action of a dog running and jumping around... but because it hurts he doesn't really get any quicker than a trot. It's weird because he seems to be able to walk without it really causing much pain, it's when he stretches out to run that it causes problems.

My workmates sister was on leave last week and wanted to run the x-rays past someone else at her clinic so hopefully I hear back from her next week.

I'm not really sure about whether to see an Ortho specialist just yet. I will need to if I get surgery on the hips but it's the shoulders that I need to sort out first.

The vet I am seeing was quite open about it and said that if I want to get surgery on the hips that he would refer me to a specialist because it is not something he will do. He is confident on the shoulder surgery though and said that I am not going to get anyone better to do that. He doesn't seem to be big noting there either, just said that it is something he has a lot of experience with.

Ah well, I've got a couple of weeks before I finish up at work so I guess I'll see how things are looking then.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What is your pups name? I am so sorry it just seems so overwhelming :hugs:

I think 'I' would still ask for copies of the xrays and ask for a second opinion both for his shoulders and hips. I have also heard/read that if under approx 10 months an FHO could be the way to go. I believe it is cheaper as well. My vet and both surgeons I saw said for Coop, a THR was the only option but then his hips are much worse than what you have there. Please keep updating :hugs:


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

His name is Zakk. Well it's Zakk Wylde in full but i just call him Zakk.

I have got digital copies of the x-rays which is what i emailed to another vet for a second opinion, and a couple of which i attached here. Or are you talking about copies on that big plasticy film stuff?

I know some people here have had success with FHO surgery but I've read a few things saying that it should only be done on smaller dogs or you risk the hip basically dropping down onto the bone. From memory 45 pounds and below was the recommended size. Zakk is already 35 kgs and i think will be 40+ at full size even keeping him lean.

Also with the shoulders being a problem he'll be putting more weight to the back legs than a dog usually would. OCD surgery looks promising but I wouldn't be surprised if the shoulders are never at 100% strength even if the surgery went well.

I'm not sure I'll ever be able to afford a full replacement on both sides though. Guess my only option is to start saving now and just hope that I'm in a position to do something when they start causing him problems.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My parents have a rescue collie with horrible hips. One vet recommended surgery but a second a third opinion said let it be. My parents have had him for 6+ years and he still goes for 5+ mile runs with my father with no problem. We were told that long as we kept him active his muscle structure would help his hip problems. 

I wouldn't think about surgery until your pup has stopped growing. They go through some pretty funky growth spurts.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The hips are definitely not passing. They are dysplastic....but, as everyone says, I have seen much much worse hips on dogs who live to be 10+ and pass from something totally unrelated who have never had any surgical intervention. I know of at least 3 dogs who got schutzhund titles with worse hips and never any surgery. Supplements and diet and kept fit...

The Penn Hip certificate on the vet's wall is certifying that he took a course at University of Pennsylvania's Vet School and is approved to take Penn Hip x-rays for submission of the those x-rays to the school for approval. I would expect him to be able to take OFA's competently as well and have a decent understanding of reading those x-rays. Even so, anyone can look at Zakk's and see that he is dysplastic, the key is in translating how that degree of dysplasia translates into life expectancy/quality of life....if he is saying no surgery recommended for this degree of dysplasia, I would tend to believe he is right...

As far as the OCD, I do not think it is an extremely terrible surgery - I have only seen it done on horses...but it is not anywhere as complicated as the various hip surgeries....

Overall, even with a few weeks or a month of two of recovery, I believe you will be told he can live a pretty decent quality of life/life span given the proper diet, exercise and supplements

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would make the decision on what is fair to the dog.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info Lee. I'm hoping that with shoulder surgery he'll be able to live a good life. My initial thought was that he wouldn't be around much longer so it was quite a relief to hear the vet say he could be ok for 5-7 years, or even life if it was managed well. So what you are saying about the dogs you've seen gives me some added hope.

The vet said that the OCD surgery is not too bad but would require him to stay at the vets for a few days post surgery, so I guess there is a bit to it. Recovery times he quoted were 4-6 weeks and said that he wouldn't be worried about Zakk playing with my other dog after 4 weeks.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> I would make the decision on what is fair to the dog.


 
It's a tough call, I don't want to cut his life short by not doing what I can for him but I also don't want him living a life in pain.

At this stage he is still getting a lot out of life so he's not ready to go yet. If the shoulder surgery allows him to live pain free for at least a few years it will be worth it.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

So I've had the OCD surgery done. Zakk went in on Tuesday morning and came home on Thursday. When I picked him up he was so excited to see me / get out of there that he was jumping all over me and jumped up on the car when we got there. I was a bit worried he would hurt himself but pleased to see how well he was moving... skip forward a few hours through and he was in some pretty serious pain that day and half the next. Poor little guy couldn't lie on his left side, or get up without help and could barely walk. He would go to lie down or get up and cry out in pain... it was really hard to watch.

About half way through Friday things took a massive positive turn. He was moving fairly well and could lie down on both sides without crying out etc. I thought it was just the pain meds but he has been doing great since. There's been no crying out in pain and he is moving around really well... if anything, a little too well. He is even wanting to run around and play with my other dog... obviously he's not allowed but it's great to see that he feels well enough to want to.

He's confined to the house with leashed toilet breaks out the front. Unfortunately I have about 5 steps down into the back yard so he can't go there for a while.

I can't believe how quickly he has gone from feeling really sorry for himself to causing me a hassle trying to keep him quiet. Maybe they let him come home a day earlier than they should have but I'm glad they did because I'm sure he feels much more comfortable being in his home rather than locked up at the vets.

He got de-sexed at the same time. I was tossing up whether to do it at the same time or not but figured seeing as he was already going to be sedated I would do it then. With all his health problems I really didn't want to risk an accidental impregnation at the dog park or anything... not that he is ever far enough away that it could happen so I guess it could only have happened if he managed to break out of the yard... but hey, better safe than sorry.

He also got a funky new haircut which gives him a mohawk between the shoulders. I'll try to get a photo of it tomorrow.

I go back in for a check up in 2 weeks but so far things are going really well. Apart from that first day he is much better than I expected. Everything I've read online says that OCD surgery has about a 90% success rate. Fingers crossed things keep going so well... poor little guy deserves a break, he's had a pretty rough puppyhood so far.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Glad he made it through the surgery ok and has some good recovery prospects going forward.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for the update so glad he's doing well !!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So glad to hear he's doing well! And thanks again for taking such good care of your pup! He is a lucky guy!


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

We went in for a check up today and the vet was really pleased with how things are going. The best part for me is that he is now allowed to go for short walks a couple of times a day... he was going stir crazy being locked in the house all the time so I am really happy about this :laugh:

I guess that I won't know whether it has fixed everything until I can see him running but he already seems to be back to at least as good as he was pre-surgery so I'm hopeful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for the update! Glad things are going smoothly and hopefully continue to do so!


----------

